# New duckling needed



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

I need a new duckling for my bigger duckling. 
the littlest one i had that hatched second, died of drowning. :/ 
totally my fault, should not have assumed that they would be fine and that the duckling could move fast enough to get out of the bigger ducklings way  

i will not be making the same mistake twice, im looking for a 4 -5 week duckling or one that i can keep in with my 4-5 week duckling if possible. 

I am from idaho so if you are local or from any states surrounding please, if you will let me know if you have any ducklings avialable for sale, ill pay whatever i can just to help my other duckling :/


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I had a duckling once that was the only one that hatched. It was sooo lonely, that I hung a small stuffed animal in it's cage, right off the round so that it moved slightly. Three days later when a late hatcher arrived, the silly little first duckling was scared of him, because SHE thought that she was a Beanie Baby blue jay! lol!


----------

